# Lenovo L24q-10 - Preis/Leistungshit?



## iTryX (30. September 2017)

Guten Abend,


war gerade zufällig auf Geizhals und mir ist folgender Monitor aufgefallen: Lenovo L24q-10

WQHD, IPS und 4ms - das für 179€



Bin ehrlich gesagt am überlegen ob ich mir den kaufen soll.
Achja: Ist Notebooksbilliger eine gute Seite? Da gibt es so ein Rundum Sorglos Paket um 4,99€: 30 Tage Rückgabe, Sofort-Tausch bei Defekt in den ersten 6 Monaten  und Persönliche Betreuung

Ist das Käse oder lohnt es sich?




MFG


----------



## MerryCrystal (21. Oktober 2017)

Zu dem Monitor kann ich leider nix sagen, aber zu Notebooksbilliger. Die Seite ist meiner Erfahrung nach sehr gut. Mein Vater und ich haben da schon häufiger bestellt. Lieferung sehr schnell erhalten und top Service.


----------



## 0ssi (22. Oktober 2017)

WQHD auf 24" ist ziemlich winzig also etwas für Leute mit 50cm Sitzabstand und auch wenn man aktuell eine Nvidia Grafikkarte hat,
sollte man auf das kostenlose Fortschritts Feature AMD FreeSync achten denn wenn der Hersteller bei der nächsten GPU Generation
vorne liegt kann man in den Genuss einer Bildsynchronisation ohne Performanceverlust kommen. Gerade bei 60Hz besonders wichtig.


----------



## HordyH (24. Februar 2018)

Hast du dir den Monitor gekauft?


----------

